# Neat firewood splitter



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This would be a handy tool...YouTube video


----------



## Leakygoose (Jan 19, 2009)

Darren ,My wife was bitching about the huge pile of wood waiting to be split so I showed her this clip and said ; buy me one of these for the tractor and I'd have it done in one day . 
She didn't care to much for the price ? :wallbash:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Awesome looking machine. I don't burn that much firewood but I want one anyway, just to play with.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Somebody stayed up all night thinkin' about that.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw that video a while back. That sure makes it an easy task, doesn't it...


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Dayum..... someone had some fun looking at production logging equipment then had a brainstorm!!


----------

